# Shared manufacturing, different names



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Like Noma/Murray, who made products for a variety of other name brands, like Craftsman, other brands are the same but with different names/colors/models.

Toro made ZTRs for Lawn Boy. Briggs & Stratton owns Ferris/Snapper/Simplicity and some models are cross-branded especially on the residential products. Husqvarna bought Dixon some years back. Some bigger Dixon models look very similar to older Country Clipper models. There are so many brand names out there I can't imagine they all actually manufacture their own ZTR. Like who makes ZTRs for Poulan? I bet Cub Cadet has some of their models built for them, or Cub builds ZTRs for other names. Might help to have a brand name cross reference file to know if a ZTR is good to grab, better still to know which to avoid.


----------

